# Mom's dog



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

My mom had to put her oldest shih tzu, Andrew, down yesterday. She took him in to the vet because he wasn't acting normally and the vet told her that he had a heart murmur, and a very high tempurature. Those, along with the periodic seizures he had been having, would have made it difficult, if not impossible, for him to have made it through any treatments at his age. We had had him since he was born, as we had both of his parents as well. My mom is, of course, taking it very badly. I feel terrible for her.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your Mom's loss.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh Geoff and Geoff's mom, I'm so sorry  RIP sweet Andrew!


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

sorry for your and your family's loss.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Condolences to you. My inlaws dog was put down on Saturday after suddenly collapsing at age 13 - they are still coming to terms with it and my father in law bursts into tears when talking about him.
RIP all our much loved dogs.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm sorry for your family's loss.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Thank you all very much. She has been struggling with the loss quite a bit.


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 10, 2011)

On the positive side, your mom's dog does not have to suffer. My thoughts are with you and the whole family.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

sorry for your loss.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Yeah. She is really clinging to her last dog, Fergie. She is about 2 and a half so she should have a long, healthy life ahead of her still.


----------



## CesarMillan56 (Apr 4, 2014)

Sorry for your family loss. I can understand because me also lost my father.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Thank you very muh. And I am sorry for your loss as well.


----------

